# English Dialect Survey



## Shreddies (Aug 26, 2014)

I found an interesting survey for English dialects that got me thinking about different character voices: Games With Words: Which English?

It's apparently an algorithm they're designing to map out the differences in English grammar around the world. It seemed pretty accurate. Even its second guess at my native language was pretty good (Dutch. My mother was raised by a Dutchman).

I am curious to see how accurate it is with everyone else. 

Edit: Is this is the wrong section?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I got English as a first language, which was correct. It guessed at New Zealand, then Australia for dialect and was way out. Wrong side of the world for me as I actually live in the UK and have unfortunately never been to those places. It's third guess was South Africa, never been there either.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 27, 2014)

I love this... No idea how accurate it is but it did at least guess I'm UK based.


> Our top three guesses for your native (first) language:?
> 1. English
> 2. Dutch
> 3. Swedish
> ...


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 27, 2014)

It got my dialect right.

1) English
2) New Zealandish
3) South African

But for some reason it thought my native language was Finnish...

1) Finnish
2) English
3) German


----------



## Noma Galway (Aug 27, 2014)

> Our top three guesses for your English dialect:
> 1. American (Standard)
> 2. Canadian
> 3. Australian
> ...


It got my dialect right, and I love what it's second and third guesses are for my first language (I studied Scandinavian languages as a kid .


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 31, 2014)

Got my language right, English. And it got my dialect right but it guessed Singaporean and Black vernacular as well.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 31, 2014)

> Our top three guesses for your English dialect:?
> 1. American (Standard)
> 2. Canadian
> 3. US Black Vernacular / Ebonics
> ...



First guesses were right.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 31, 2014)

It got it spot on for me. English, with England, Wales and Scotland as dialect guesses. I live in England, not far from Wales, and have Scottish relations.


----------

